# Buddys had a haircut



## DONNA

This is the first time he's had a trim all over ,im really happy with it ,he still looks like Buddy x


----------



## lady amanda

Buddy looks great! He looks like he is proud of his hair do too


----------



## DONNA

Yes Amanda he does dosnt he lol


----------



## Sezra

Donna he looks gorgeous! They did a great job, you must be really pleased!


----------



## M&M's mummy

He looks fab and his expression is like

" I am gorgeous and I know it!! take my picture"


----------



## wellerfeller

he looks Fantabulous!!!


----------



## calli.h

Nice cut he looks very handsome - makes you feel happier to use the same groomers again once you know they make a good job as well x


----------



## RubyCockapoo

He looks great!

Ian


----------



## Janev1000

They've done a really good job - especially with his face - and you're right he still looks like Buddy! There's nothing worse than collecting a different dog! - it can be quite a shock!!


----------



## DONNA

Janev1000 said:


> They've done a really good job - especially with his face - and you're right he still looks like Buddy! There's nothing worse than collecting a different dog! - it can be quite a shock!!


OMG thanks Jane ,the reason im so happy is i do his face he dosnt have that done there so thanks feeling very proud of myself


----------



## Bertie Brown

He does look a handsome boy, have you ever thought about doing his body yourself as like Janev1000 has said you've done a very good job of his head/face.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Sarette

Ah he looks fab!!! xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Looking gooooood. <3


----------



## mandym

He looks gorgeous,what a fab haircut!!! xxx


----------



## csb

Very handsome!


----------



## Dextersmum

He looks so lovely! What did you ask to be done? I have mine booked into the groomer's next week.


----------



## DONNA

Dextersmum said:


> He looks so lovely! What did you ask to be done? I have mine booked into the groomer's next week.


I ask for a teddy bear cut but to be honest i showed her how much i wanted her to trim off (about an inch off his body,more off his legs) i said i wanted him scissor cut not clipped,he did have his belly clipped and his inner thighs and inside his front legs (as all these areas cant be seen but can matt)Inside front legs i mean just the bit at the top 

I then made it very clear that i would rather she toke less off then more as i would rather come back sooner then have him really short and wait longer for the next groom.

His head and face i do myself because it grows so quick and i have just cut his beard really short for the first time .

Hope this helps dx


----------



## Dextersmum

It really does help. I was going to ask for a teddy cut and now I think I'll ask for it to be scissor cut,not clipped. Thanks for the advice! Your Buddy looks very handsome!


----------



## JoJo

Buddy Boy ... those poo girls will be hot on your tail   looking very handsome indeed ... 

I won't show my girls lol xxx


----------



## Mogdog

Gorgeous Buddy:love-eyes:


----------



## DONNA

JoJo said:


> Buddy Boy ... those poo girls will be hot on your tail   looking very handsome indeed ...
> 
> I won't show my girls lol xxx


Dont worry Jo after tomorrow Buddy will be no threat to your girls or any girls for that matter,he's off for the chop poor thing .
Im feeling sick hope he'll be ok.


----------



## lady amanda

oh Poor buddy....he will be fine I am sure...update us tomorrow.


----------



## JoJo

DONNA said:


> Dont worry Jo after tomorrow Buddy will be no threat to your girls or any girls for that matter,he's off for the chop poor thing .
> Im feeling sick hope he'll be ok.


Ahh Buddy boy will be ball-less Buddy, but still beautiful ... my girls will still flirt with him don't you worry Donna .. they have a keen eye for a well trimmed cockapoo (ask Oakley lol) xxx

Hope all goes well tomor for Buddy .. and you  I know how much we worry about our dogs xxx


----------



## Allytoe

DONNA said:


> I ask for a teddy bear cut but to be honest i showed her how much i wanted her to trim off (about an inch off his body,more off his legs) i said i wanted him scissor cut not clipped,he did have his belly clipped and his inner thighs and inside his front legs (as all these areas cant be seen but can matt)Inside front legs i mean just the bit at the top
> 
> I then made it very clear that i would rather she toke less off then more as i would rather come back sooner then have him really short and wait longer for the next groom.
> 
> His head and face i do myself because it grows so quick and i have just cut his beard really short for the first time .
> 
> Hope this helps dx


Dextersmum It really does help. I was going to ask for a teddy cut and now I think I'll ask for it to be scissor cut,not clipped. Thanks for the advice! Your Buddy looks very handsome!



Can anyone explain the difference between asking for a scissor cut as opposed to being clipped? Is it just to do with how long you want the coat left? I'm gathering info to tell the groomers when Amber goes for her first full groom in a couple of months and I know the groomer mentioned that a scissor cut would cost more (obviously more time consuming for them), but what difference will there be between the finished look if, say, I ask for no shorter that 1.5" length?


----------



## DONNA

Yes a scissor cut will mean that it should be longer,i would take in a few pictures so they really have a good idea of what you want and also show them how much you want off.
My groomer charges me £30 for a full cut.
Buddy gets booked in every 5 weeks for a trim.


----------



## Allytoe

Thank you!


----------

